# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 52



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, Kelly don't give up just yet.

Starr lovely to see you posting


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly hope you are ok honey,don't give up yet.just rest and hope for the best,we are here for you xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kelly sweetie am really hoping that the bleeding is very light and stops soon and that the hpt was way too early.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Shazia - I am here Hun, just haven't been posting much as I am now back at work and was really busy over Easter.  But all is going well, the sickness is starting to pass now at long last and  I am now feeling human again. 

Hope you are ok

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thinking of you Kelly and sending you loads of         Please don't give up hope... it is way too early yet for the hpt to show a true result.

Take care of yourself chick...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Right ladies - to accomodate all tastes I have deemed it a FREE BAR!!!!!! Help yourself and enjoy!!! Guilt free, calorie free and all good for tx too!

Thanks for all your welcomes!   Lovely to be here.

Kelly - just sending my warmest wishes (and an extra large G&T) to you hun. Hope you're ok. xx

May take me a while to get to know you all...but it certainly feels good and friendly in this small and intimate bar. Hope to get to 'meet' with each of you .... good luck one and all.

Cheers!

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi hopeful

i am also quite new, had iui abandoned and now being referred for ivf, what clinic will you be at?

Free bar ehh! sounds great   mines a vodka & orange, cheers  

Tracey 

xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

To naughty Kelly -  
To good Kelly - Don't give up hope hon. I had a couple of bleeds during the 2ww which I know now were implantation. Sending you lots of       .

Erica - battered sausage     I'll bet it is now!

Jilly - I'm doing good thanks. Still on   . My sister is even worse since I told her - apparently she went out and bought baby clothes yesterday   .

Shazia - so glad the scan went well and you can relax now. I don't get the nuchal scan, but get the blood tests at 16 weeks. I know what you mean about feeling massive. In the morning I look pretty normal but by the end of the day I look like I've been eating all the pies. Not complaining though.

Hopeful - Free bar is good, hic!

 to Struthie, Tracey, Sair, Sarah, Moomin, Lilly, Petal, Murtle, Catwoman, Molly, Holly   , and anyone I've missed.

Won't be around for a couple of weeks as I'm off on hols, but will be thinking of you all and sending     to tgose who need them.

D x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi kelly im so sorry luv don't give up yet ;;;
i know alot of people of have bleed and then have gone to have a pregnacy. Don't feel guilty about testing early we've all been there.
I'M SENDING YOU LOTS OF HUGS!!
      luv Suzie-wong


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Thanks all ssssoo much for your replies,I callaed the clinic this morning and the lovely nurse had a good chat with me,she said ignore the test and throw it away and forget about it.And that the bleeding could be one of the embryos's coming away and that the other one could be fine even with the bleeding.She has said I can take a pee sample in early Sunday and they promise to get me the results the same day. I have been told to rest so thats what I am gonna do.Will kepp you all posted

Love Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all, it's Friday   (think I could get used to a 3 day working week!)
Hopeful - Free Bar     you're my kind of girl!! Guilt & calorie free & aids tx fanbloodytastic!!! Don't worry about my mate Poops she doesn't drink very much anyway   
Doods - Ahhh bless your sis buying baby clothes   that's exactly what I did for mine with each of my nieces & nephew. Every week a little something popped into the trolley/basket! It's part of the joy of being an auntie  
Shazia - Fab news about your scan   hope you can now relax & enjoy. Bet you're not big at all   
Kelly -   for testing EARLY!!!! Just 2 sleeps until Sunday   
Starr - Glad you got signed off, take it easy over the next 2 weeks, lots of r & r & even more  
Lilly -   hope you're ok.
Jilly -    

Lots of   to Moomin, Sturthie, Murtle, Sarah, Candy & everyone else. Well I'm bloated & suffering pmt   which seems early but it's not it's just that  lasted so long last time. Will be chasing hospital on Monday, not holding out much hope though   Have a good weekend everyone &      Kelly for Sunday.

Erica.xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

You see Erica - I'm a sassy kind of a gal... I know you'll all be mates with me if i buy you free drinks!!!!!   

Tracey - was your IUI abandoned because you overstimulated like me? That's why i'm being moved on to IVF, just in case it happens again. 

Fingers crossed for you Kelly - roll on Sunday eh?!

Enjoy your hols doods - catch you on your return xx

Hey - everyone - it's a Friday and the sun is shining - sort of, ish!

Happy weekend folks
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Kelly! 

What a nightmare. Your nurse sounds absolutely lovely and down to earth. Please listen to her and try and get some rest. I know that's easier said than done but please do try. It sounds like you are waring yourself out with worry. Good luck for Sunday. I really do hope you get good news.

Now go and put those feet up. The only exercise I want to see you doing is pointing the remote control at the tv.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a fab weekend.
"See" you all Monday.

Erica.xx

Hopeful - You're not as daft   as you look are you


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Am I going mad or did we miss out part 51? Dose not take much to confuse me! I have just spent the last five mins looking for part 51  

Kellydallard – Don’t give up just yet,take it easy  

ERIKA – Phew! I thought you were wasting catching up on sausage time  

Murtle –   thanx. Are you back on track diet wise now?

Shazia – That is great news!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Misky - 
Star - 
Aliso1 - 
Kellydallard - 
Jodsterrun - ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06 
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one  ​
* IVF Students   *​
Linds - Stimming 
Jess P - e/c Tuesday 9th May ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
Rachel B - IVF April/May
ERIKA - IVF April/May
Bendybird - Starting IVF soon
TessaF - Starting IVF soon
Sair - First IVF app in April
Holly - Starting again soon 
Jo9 - Going again soon
Tcardy - Starting IVF soon
Hopeful4712 - Starting IVF soon
Struthie - IVF starting 12th May​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops 
**********​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to remind you all that I need to have final figures for the meet by next Saturday morning as I have to call the restaurant before I go to work.

Only 2 weeks to go now.... any more takers? Come on girls you know you want to!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well I have got up this morning and I am bleeding quite abit now and its no longer brown,its red  I called the clinic again who have told me to hang in there and rest and to still take a pee sample in the morning,promised they would get me the results tomorrow too.

I really think its over though and dont want to accept it,I have been so posotive through all this and it has taken so much out of me and I haven't made any plans for if it doesn't work so my head is in a huge mess at the mo. Dont even think we could go again if we wanted to cos we are broke,why is lide so crap??

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Hang on in there Hun


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ahh Kelly

hang on in there     good luck at clinic sending you    

tracey


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly     Don't give up. Good luck for tomorrow morning. Thinking of you        

Sarahjj
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Kelly - Thinking of you lots today. Fingers and toes are crossed for you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just had the news  and its not good      Cant take this anymore      

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - so very sorry to hear your news.    
Thinking of you   

Sarahjj


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard- I am so sorry


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Kelly, I am so very sorry. It has been such a long and hard journey for you. Sending you lots of  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry Kelly


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kelly sweetheart I am so sorry, I don't know what else to say, really wish I could make you feel better but only time can do that for you. Hope you are getting loads of tlc from ur family. Thinking of you so much hun   

Shazia xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Kelly...    

I'm so sorry to hear your news hun.  Thinking of you and Michael and sending you big    

Take care...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all your lovely words at this difficult time,you really dont know how much it means. After waiting by the phone all morning yesterday for the result I had a big cry as soon as I got off the phone,then I text my sis cos I knew she was also climbing the walls,I wasn't up to talking to anyone so I text her and asked her to tell everyone,took the phone off the hook and cried like a baby.Then there was a knock on the door so I ignored it at first until I realised it was my dad,so I let him in and had a good cuddle and a cry    He totally shocked me by saying him and mum are paying for our next go if we want to go again and that really got me going as I know they are not well off  he was adamant about it so that is a huge relief. Its annoying though cos Michaels mum has not been very supportive at all,she would help her daughter or younger son if they needed it but doesnt seem to want to help us and she is rolling in it,she has got 3 houses     hey ho thats life.

I must admit I think I am bottling things up as I havent really had a blow out its really strange,yesterday an hour after the results I was baking cakes and cleaning   and I dont think thats right.

God I have rambled,sorry. Our review appointment is May 9th,so not long to wait.

Sorry for no personals,will catch up soon

Love you all        

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Cleaning and baking    

Bless your dad - just what you needed at that time. Your parents are absolutely wonderful offering to pay for another round. 

Extra   coming your way

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly
  
So sorry to read your post. There is nothing I can say that hasn't already been said so I'll just send you lots of hugs instead.

Bless your mom & dad offering to pay for another go especially when they can't afford to & yes do mention it to your MIL  

Lots of   for your appt on the 9th, it's not far away is it & I hope it shows you a way forward & makes you feel   again.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all, blimey it's quiet on here isn't it     

Lilly - Don't be daft   as if I was going to waste sausage time! I've got my prioirities right   Hope you're ok.
Kelly - A few more       for you.

Hi   to Shazia, Murtle, Hopeful, Sarah, Moomin, Tracey, Doods & everyone else.

Well I got fobbed off by the hospital AGAIN yesterday   in fact I got pretty upset yesterday morning   Have now waited the "maximum" 6 weeks for my results & yesterday got told they were having a new computer installed so couldn't get to my notes   She said I'd have to "bear" with them cheeky cow   I explained that I am waiting to do IVF but she didn't care. I also said that I received a letter a week ago, it said dictated 13 March, typed 25 March & I got it in the post on Saturday 15 APRIL   Nearly 3 weeks in the post, yeah right! All the letter was, was an explanation to my GP of what tx I'd had done. My biopsy was 9th Jan, initial smear end of Sept & here I am still waiting. Nothing like rushing yourself is there.

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Long time no post from me.  No reason, just getting myself together again.  I have been watching closely though, and felt all of your highs and lows.

So much to say.
Here goes with the personals.  If I miss anyone, please accept my apologies, as my memory is not what it used to be.

Moomin- massive congratulations to you.  Glad the sickness is easing, and so glad to hear all is going according to plan.  Great news.
Sarahjj - massive congratulations.
Shazia- Congratulations.
I can't tell you how nice it is to see success stories like yours.  I hope you all continue doing well. 
          Kelly, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  It's amazing how our families can come through so well sometimes.  Your parents sound amazing.  Big hugs to you.

Struthie, I was very sorry to hear about your BFN.

Star, I really hope you're OK honey after your horrendous time.  I hope everything is coming back together now.

Doods, congratulations to you as well as Manda and Bobble.

I'm sorry, but that's the extent of my memory.
Hi to Lily, Murtle, Julie, Holly, KJ, Erika, Catwoman,Jed and everyone else I might have missed.

So, what have I been up to?
Well, I changed jobs at the beginning of this year.  Now I only work in 1 hospital, and do a load less on-call, so am so much less sleep deprived and healthy, you wouldn't believe it.

We had our chromosomal testing, which of course was normal.  So, on to our latest IVF try.  That started 2 and a half weeks ago.  So, had EC on Saturday (hurt quite a bit this time), and got 10 eggs.  Better than 18 dodgy ones like last time.  Strange thing was talking to the embryologist beforehand.  Found out that last time only 8 of 18 fertilized (I knew that).  At least 4 had fertilized abnormally, i.e. 2 sperm in each egg, had a couple of immature eggs and rest were a bit dodgy.  First I'd heard of this.
Let this be a lesson to you all.  Remember, I'm  a doctor and I didn't know what had happened fully last time.  So, ask lots of questions.  If I didn't catch on to that information, we must all really push for this info.

So, consultant then recommended ICSI, because of abnormal fertilization and we had already decided to do blastocyst transfer.  Here, you have to have had 3 failed IVF attempts to qualify for blastocyst.  Bizarre.
After ICSI, 9 of 10 fertilized.  Excellent!  Update being given by lab day by day at the moment.  They even rang me today to let me know how it's going.  So, we had a really mixed bag aaccording to the embryologist.  On day 3 (today) we have 4 to go on to blastocyst.  3 grade 1's 8 cell and 1 grade 2.  The others were in her words 'crap'.  She said this is a bit unusual.  I am finally starting to see why we've had so much trouble.  Maybe it's not quite so unexplained anymore..

Anyway, ET is on Thursday.  I will give an update then.
Sorry I can't remember more personals, it will come to me.
Thought I'd share this story so you all make sure you ask loads of questions. I didn't and only now am starting to understand what is going on.

Hope you're all well.
Lots of love
Jodi 
P.s. Other reason for not posting, DH has kidnapped my beloved laptop.


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Kelly - So sorry about your BFN.   I wish I could wave a magic wand for all of us.... it's all so unfair.  Your parents sound fantastic.

Jodi - Good luck for ET and the 2ww 


I've just finished 2 weeks of Dr and start stimming tonight.  Here we go again....


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

just a quickie - just wanted to send big hugs to Kelly - really really sorry to hear your news. Just logged on to get a quick catch up and ended up having a wee tear reading your message. Must go re-apply mascara and head off to work... but just sending you my hugs and best wishes.
xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning ladies   

Hope all is well with you Murtle, Sarah, Moomin, Lilly, Doods, Tracey, Shazia & everyone else.

Linds -    with stimming & this tx cycle.
Kelly -     hope you're ok.
Jodi - Great to see you back. New job sounds great   & much better for you. I know what you mean about asking lots of questions & I too suffered the more than one   going into the eggs. I was distraught when I only had 1 out of 16 fertilise properly but then found out that a few more did fertilise but DF's sperm chose to pile on in there!! I've been advised to do an IVF/ICSI tx next time dividing my eggs between the txs. Sending you lots of       for et tomorrow, please keep us informed.

Have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on to say

Good Luck to Linds... lets hope this is the one for you honey...   

and 

Hello to Murtle.. i'm not really posting on here at the moment but wanted you to know i've not forgotten you


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Erika, interesting to hear you had a similar problem.  ICSI seemed to take care of that.  I realise though that it is pretty expensive in the UK. It is pretty heavily government subsidised here, so I count myself lucky.
I hope you get your go soon.

ET is 08:30 tomorrow (about 1am your time), and it looks like we have 2 that will make it.  It only takes one, so fingers crossed.

Hope you're all well.  Kelly, lots more hugs to you.  I hope you're OK.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*So far we have 13 takers and a little one for the meet. Any more takers as I need to confirm the final figures on Saturday morning before I go to work?

Only 10 days to go........  *


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ALL.

I am sorry but I just cant keep up at the mo,I know its not that busy,its just me.I am following the thread though.I did try to post yesterday but lost my post and I got so mad I nearly broke the computer table 

Keep having a little    every now and then and thats not good when your in public is it eh??

There was a message on my answer phone today,it was the consultant who did my e/t,he said how very sorry he was that it didnt work and thay had not forgotten me,if ever I nedd anything just to call or pop in,well that got me going again   

Bit upset at the mo as it seems that Michael has forgotten about it already and I am left picking up the pieces 

Love to all

Kelly x
Loads of love to you all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well not sure how I made it into work at this unsocialable hour, have been awake since 01.30am as scared I was going to over sleep.

Scan was fab yesterday, bubs was being very lazy, but the good news is our risk of downs has gone from 1:260 to 1:2503 (same as a 15 year old!!!!)  bubs is currently measuring 12 wks and 6 days.  Bubs even managed to wave to us once the sonographer had rudely woken him/her up.

Will be back later to update once I am home from work!!!  Mind you going to have a kip when I get home!!!

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have not been on for the past few days, life has been hell.
My sister was raped on Saturday night and it has left her (and the rest of the family) Totally devastated   I am not sure how to help her cope really.

Kellydallard- How are you feeling today? 
The bfn's are just so blooming hard. There is nothing I can say that will make it better but I am thinking of you and we are here for you  

ERIKA – The incompetence of the hospital you were tested at astounds me. How do they get away with these things?  

Jodsterrun – Hello and welcome back. Good luck with E/T today  

Linds – Welcome back  

Moomin05 – That is all great news from your scan  
Do you have a edd  for the list?


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh Lilly,
That is the most awful news I have heard in ages.  Give your sister all the love and support that I'm sure you're going to give, and a lot extra from all of us here as well.
What can anyone say, except take care of her.

Moomin, glad everything is going well.

ET was this morning.  Went fine- just had 1 put back (my choice as am a bit paranoid about multiple births, as are my clinic).  Remember, my brother and his wife are expecting twins.  Don't think my parents could cope.
Have had a lot of twinges this afternoon, more than when it wasn't blastocyst, but cope with that by lying on the couch.

Love to all, especially Lilly
Jodixxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Lilly,

Such awful news. As Jodi says, just be there for her and give her lots of love and support. When the time is right, urge her to get some couselling. I hope they caught the bas***d and cut his bo***cks off!

Take care of yourself as well as your sister.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG Lilly - what a horrible shock.  I'm with Murtle!  I truly hope everything can and will be done to get him put away for a very very long time.  It's unimaginable.  Words fail me but I'm sending her love and healing thoughts... wish there was more...  You take care too.  Too shocking for words.

H x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Kelly - Best to let it all out sweetie. I still cried weeks after. As for MIchael...Men just have a different way of dealing with this...It's not that he doesn't care or has forgotten about it already...sometimes they just don't know what to say or how to act but I bet he's hurting on the inside. Take good care of each other  

Starr     back at you sweetie. Hope you are coping ok. I keep up withyour news on the friends board but don't feel ready to move over there yet. 

Struthie - any news? I guess you are getting ready to start again.

Jodi - Welcome back. Good to hear from you. I'm really glad ET went smoothly. The new job sounds a lot better ... you shouldn't be so streesed during this 2ww - famous last words! Best of luck    

Linds - Where did you spring from? Best of luck with the stimms are you on a new treatment protocol this time?
                   

Moomin - Haven't you heard of alarm clocks   You won't catch me up at that time. Glad everything went well for you. Love your scan piccie  

Erica -       I am so pleased for you hun  

Hopeful - you will need to bulk buy the kleenex and invest in some waterproof mascara if you are to survive on here  

 to all the other lovely ladies, especially our yummy mummies to be.

I have 3 assignments to complete and revison to start but the sun is shining and I want to go for a walk and work on my garden. I think I will save my work til tonight and make the most of the sunshine - it's bound to rain all weekend 'cos it's bank holiday!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oooh Holly! - Where did you spring from? Is this a flying visit or are you back online now?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey! What's with all the bleepers! I wasn't swearing (much) honest!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm back for good!

   Murtle

I had no swearing in mine - think Tony is up to his tricks!!!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't know what is with all the bleepers!
Perhaps the site thinks we've all been very naughty. 

Lilly, I did mean to say that I agree with Murtle.  There is nothing specific to do, but just to be there for her.  It will become obvious with a bit of time what she needs, and then you'll be in a position to help more than you can imagine.

Hi Holly, welcome back to cyberspace.  Ironic that you've ended up on reception.  They'd never let me on reception, I'm a shocker.  I do it occassionally, and think I do an OK job.  No one else seems to agree though.
I hope you're settling in to NZ as much as your DH is.

Love Jodixx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah thanks Jodi.  You've been in my thoughts wondering where you were at and what decisions you had come to.  Sending you a load of happy thoughts and  for this time round.  You more than deserve it.  Don't believe you for a minute re you being a shocker!  You are waaaayyy too over qualified to smile inanely as you meet and greet    that's the reason you don't get to do it often - trust me!!

Nighty night one and all - better get to bed now....  be back tomoz - yipee it's Friday!!

xx's
H


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lilly - that is shocking news,how awful,and I agree with the others,have sent you a pm   

Holly - great to have you back - have missed you!

Moomin - glad all went well 

Murtle - Thanks for asking,nothing happening yet,I have a scan on 12th May,and if all is well I start sniffing that day too,must be   but have to try! Just hope this is the one.
How are things with you?

Right must go got to take my car for its MOT,such a glam life!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Lilly what a terrible thing to happen. Sending you, your brave sister and all the familt lots of love and  .  Lets hope they catch the b##st##d as they others say... no punishment seems enough..

Love to all esp Holly glad to see you back honey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Go Lilly how awful, words fail me, it must be so hard to know what to say or do, just being there is whats important.

Holly am I glad to have you back       

Starr my sweet, sorry you are having a bad day, hope they get a cancellation as its always good to talk, if not remember we are here x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly, thanks, you're such a sweetie.

Let me clarify our reception situation.  It's within an operating theatre, within a hospital, so not open to the general public.  So, you don't have to smile much.  There is a lot of liaision work to do though with booking things, and for that you have to understand the system.  That's the bit that gets me.  I just answer the phone and pass on messages.  The system is too hard to learn for short periods of time.
But thanks for believing in me.  I think I'll just continue to try and be nice to our receptionists, they can help quite a lot when you need them to.

How is Christchurch? Such a beautiful place, but are you enjoying being back? It takes a bit of adjusting after the UK.  I do remember, even though it was 8 years ago. The lack of services compared to the UK is a bit frustrating.  After a while though, you discover the internet is such a lifeline.
Look at this site.  Why am I telling you that? You know better than most.

When do you start tx again?  I hope this time is the one for all of us undergoing treatment, goodness knows we all deserve it.

Have brother and s-i-l's baby shower for their twins tomorrow night.  Great!  Never mind, just grin and bare it, and answer all the questions about when we're having kids with non-descript answers.  That's my plan.  Any improvements on that plan?

Lilly, how are you getting on, and most of all, how is your sister?      
Struthie, good luck with the sniffing.

Hi to everyone.
Jodixxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Well,
More bad news for us.  None of our other 3 embies progressed, so no frozen ones.

Now DH and I are worried that the same thing has happened to the one they put back yesterday.  Feeling like this is almost the end of the road for us.

Trying not to worry, but you all know how it is.

Sorry about the me post, but I feel flat.
Love to all
Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jodi
I don't know what to say,just try and concentrate on the one you had put back,there is still plenty of hope for you


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jodi - please try not to think like that.  I know you are a woman of science but visualise that this one is the one and there's no reason why it won't work.  We spoke to a fertility counsellor a few weeks back and she put it in a really good way...  she said that little embryos are little cells of energy and some just don't have the energy to continue and that's why tx doesn't work.  However - I'm sure because the others have stopped dividing it just means that all the energy was given to the one transferred and it's dividing beautifully.

Positive orange thoughts and  to you across your lovely red country!!

Hxx

PS - Christchurch is indeed lovely, but missing the UK v v v much.   Wish we had Virgin radio, LK today, Richard and Judy.... squirrels, foxes, badgers and our lovely cottage and huge garden - that was Mr Claws adding the last bits!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jodi - Sending you loads of      for your precious cargo.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all

Lilly - how are things today?  How is your sister coping and of course the rest of you?  I can't imagine what this situation must throw up - all sorts of difficult emotions for everyone.  It's a testing tough and horrible time all round but most of all she needs love and I'm sending it out to her.  I do hope the police are doing everything they can and more    

Starr - I understand what you are saying about going back to work.  It's difficult to seperate the two when you are so focused on what you've been through and what could have been but Julie's wonderful words struck a cord with me too.  Finding the strenght will be hard but you don't have to go in an blow everyone out of the water with your brilliance and amazing management skills and pretend none of this has happened.  You just need to take a deep breath and focus a little at a time and take those small steps.  Once you've done that you'll see that it's not impossible to carry on and you'll find your own way through it - just go easy and be kind to you   You're a very special person and you are what counts.  Do speak to someone and if it means paying someone so you can get an appointment earlier then it could be the best investment you can make.

Struthie - hey hunny!  You are incredibly relient and have amazing inner strength.  So hope your new plans brings  you the hopes and dreams you deserve  

Jess - how did the first injections go darlin?  All set for the journey?  Couldn't believe yours and Julie's stories about how indiscreet things can be.  Mortifying and no one needs that  

Kel -   wish I could send something to make you smile.... 

Murtle - lovely!  How did you get on with your assignments?  Completed yet or was the sun far too distracting for trifling with worky stuff

Hiya Linds - good luck with stimming hunny!  Hope it's all going to go beautifully for you!!

All good here - altho AF arrived four days early... sigh.  Ah well at least no silly spotting and straight into the full monty - think I have my herbalist to thank for that...  Also means tx is only a matter of a month away... still have a heavy heart from last time so does that mean I'm not ready yet and should wait for another month   Work was fun today as we had a three hour lunch break!  Fantastic in a job that I've not worked a full week in the three I've been there.  Think I'm in for a shock next week tho as the new term starts and things will be full on... hmm on second thoughts ... tx might be the best option next month after all  

Bed time now so I'll sign off and catch up with the news again in the morning (Friday evening your time!)

Love
H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly
I was so very very sorry to read your news    
I don't know what to say, words fail me, it is just the most awful thing to begin to think about.

Like the others have said, there is so little you can do practically for your sister but just being there, being supportive, listening, caring, sharing   is so very very important. Lots of   to you & yours at this extremely upsetting time & extra    to your poor sister.

Again, I can only reiterate what the girls have said with hoping that the police are doing everything that they can possibly do to catch this ba*tard    

My thoughts & very best wishes are with you all at this very sad time.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle -      Hope you got to make a start on the revision & those assignments.
Moomin - Fantastic scan picture   bet you're on   
Kelly -   hope you're ok, I have posted to you on the friends thread.
Holly - Blimey I want a job like yours with a 3 hour lunch   Lots of    for your next tx & I'm sure you'll know when & if you are ready. It's great to have you back   
Jodi -         come on girl, chin up that little blast was fab & is currently snuggling in a treat!!! Take it easy on your 2ww  & positive thoughts only!!! Hope you enjoyed the twins baby shower, fingers crossed for your turn next.

  to Doods, Sarah, Tracey, Shazia, Linds, Hopeful, Struthie, Candy & everyone else. Have a great bank holiday weekend, "see" you next week. 

Erica.xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Final details for next Saturday 6th May

this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56199.msg748927.html#msg748927


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

I hope you guys have a great time next Saturday.  Sounds fab, but a little hard to attend from where I am.  I'll just wish I was there. Have a great time.

Kelly, I hope you're OK, and starting to feel a little better.  It takes time though, so you take whatever time you need.

Lilly, hope you're OK as well as your sister.

Moomin, it looks like all is going really well which is great.  Keep it up.

Holly, thanks for your words of wisdom.  I wanted to say to you about your treatment starting again that I think you're battling on more than one front, so no wonder you're a bit nervous about going again.  A ruptured ectopic is life threatening as you know, and I'm sure you have real physical concerns as well as emotional ones.  I don't have any great advice to help, but just know that you're fears are real, and I for one, fully understand just why.  None of us can tell you what is best for your head, it's really up to you and DH.  Just get your facts, and try and make an informed decision.  Sending your loads of        

Erika, thanks for the sticky vibes.  I'll take them, and who knows.  You're right.  I'm just being a pessimist.

Struthie, how are you getting on?  I hope you're OK.

Starr, how are things with you?  OK, I hope.

Murtle, push on through those assignments. It sounds incredibly busy.  I hope you're managing.

Hello to everyone else, VIL and Moosey, Shazia, Linds, Doods, and everyone.


Twins baby shower is over.  1st time ever the extended family haven't asked when we're having kids.  Amazing!  Maybe they realise, or think we're not having kids.  It was nice not to have to worry about it though.
As for me, just going along. Have moved up 1 complete bra size again.  Hormones are playing havoc.

Out for lunch to a friends place today, and back to work Tuesday.  Shame after such a long break.
Testing next Saturday.  
We'll make more decisions after that.  Trying not to worry about it until then.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me.

I thought its about time I post properly!!Apologies for not being around much,I just havent felt like posting but I have been keeping a sneaky peek at all thats happening!!

Its all happening in Kelly and Michael Land,we have had a really long walk today and got loads of things sorted that were bugging us,we are stoney broke at the mo and need to sort ourselves out,so we are seeing about re-mortgaging.We are gonna pay off some things with it and really cut back on the monthly outgoings. We are also changing cars cos at the mo we have a 2.2 liter sri vectra and its a petrol monster and a killer on insurance,god knows why we got it in the first place,so we are looking at others at the mo.

Moomin-so happy all is ok with Bubba  Cant wait to see you both again 
    
Erica-Cor if I were you I would be calling the hospital every day,give em what for  

Holly-yyyyeeeyyyyy your back,we will all have a drink for you at the meet on sat,gonna miss ya 
  
Starr-Sounds like you need a good holiday hunny,loads of love  

Shazia-hope your ok sweetie!!

Jodi-loads of luck for next sat   I will log on before I go to the meet 

Struthie-hope your ok sweetie??

Lily-I am so sorry about your sister hunny,speaking from past experience (unfortunatley)it is gonna take time but it sounds like you and your family are going to be a great support for her at this difficult time.She is very brave to tell you all about it.My experience was over 10 years ago and I never told anyone not even Michael.Lots of love hunny.

Big hello to all you other lovlies


OOHH BUGGER,I JUST GOT PIZZA TOPPING ON THE KEYBORD 

Hope you all have a good bank holiday.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so where are all of you hiding I am billy no mates today  

Well we have been looking at more cars today and we still can't make our minds up   ah well,more looking.

We are quite busy at the mo aswell trying to stop a new speedway stadium being built at the top of our street.It used to be there when I was little and living down here with my parents and it was a nightmare for noise,dust and parking probs and thats when they had a car park,they are on about building it with no car park so guess where they will all park!!Yup outside my house,its bad enough down here normally for parking,when Michael gets home from working nights it takes me ages to find the car in the morning,last week it was down the next street   . Oliver's school is right next to the site aswell and they are on about opening from 11 till 11,lovely NOT. Just hope it doesnt get granted planning permission 

Hope your all having a nice day even though the weather is poo 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly

Don't want to make you jealous butthe weather here is    .  Been out in the garden, tidied up and done our baskets at the front of the house, and also the pots out the back.  We have blue sky at the moment ..... joys of living in the south!!!!

Hope you manage to stop the stadium being built  ..... you go girl!!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I don't have much time so I'm not going to personals until tomorrow.
I just wanted to say a huge thank you to all of you for your kind words, it has been really appreciated.
It is so hard to watch my sis go through this, the worst thing is she is only 18. I don't know why this makes it seem worse to me but it dose. She is my lil sis and this should never happen  
THANK YOU ALL AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Moomin-get you woth your nice weather    send some this way!!

Lily-loads of love to you and your sister   I have pm'd you back hunny   

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Assignments are finally finished, printed off and ready to hand in tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!! Just need to start revising for the exam now  

Kelly - I don't like the sound of that speedway stadium - make sure you complain before it gets granted planning permission. Those places tend to attract idiots who think it's cool to race around the streets before and after they go on the track & you don't need that with young Oli about.  It's hard work looking for a new car. It took me 4 months to find one - they were either too expensive or something wrong with them. Good luck with your search. I hope you find what you are looking for soon.

Moomin - show off   Send some   my way please. 

Lilly -   &   to you and your sister

Jodi - I'm glad you survived the baby shower.  I hope your embie has snuggled in nice and tight.    for next Saturday

Struthie - I hope you car passed the MOT. I'll keep everything crossed for you this cycle.   . Nothing much happening my end - need to think about doing another cyle but keep putting it off. Realistically looking at August/September by the time we've saved for it. I just keep hoping for a natural inbetween - tho' not this month as I've started spotting today. 

Erica - Hope you had a fab sausage filled weekend! Any news from the hospital?

Holly - I think it's only natural to be a bit weary of Tx again after all you went through last time. Only you will know when the time is right. I wish you both heaps of luck for your next cycle.

Linds - how are you doing sweetie - Are you due a scan soon?  

Starr - I hope you are ok my lovely.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning Murtle

Glad your work is done! 
My car passed its MOT thank god,but guess who forgot to buy a new tax disc! Whoops been driving around in it with out of date tax,off to post office first thing!

Will pop back later xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oops! That happens to me every year


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning Sunshines  

Hope you all had a nice long weekend!  

Murtle - pleased to hear you are whizzing through your assignments now and how far away are your exams?  It seems so endless when you are in the middle of it doesn't it?  I thought I would never finish and now it's been five years - longer than it took to get the degree... seems unbelievable.  Pleased that you have a plan in place and soooo hope that a natural miracle will spring up before then too.  You gotta have that hope don't you. 

Kelly - even tho you've got that bloomin raceway thing happening in your backyard it's good to hear you are feeling perkier.  Really hope you get your finances sorted and you can take a good deep breath and not have the worry hanging over you.  It's not easy is it.  So hope the raceway won't go ahead.  No one needs that near them!  Sooooooo know what you mean about those cars!  We have one too and the price of petrol is crippling!  DH loves it tho  

Struthie - phew for passing car but nightmare about road tax!  Always creeps up and god it costs a fortune too!

Starr - how did you get on today?  Hope you are feeling a little stronger....  be kind and remember it takes time  

Moomin - pleased to hear you have been out in the sunshine and hope those crazy hours aren't driving you too 

Jess - your poor DH and poor old you!  My gawd girlie - sounds awful!!  Really hope it's not going to get any worse for you!  Is there anything you can do to help you relax like having a massage, going for a swim etc?  Eeek!  As for growing follies are you taking the L Arginine and CoQ10  and lots to protein like nuts, lentils, chick peas etc??  Big loves to you both huns      When's your next apptmt?  Laughed about the possum!  OMG!  What a great story!!  Little blighter.  We have a terrible problem with them in NZ - absolutely over run with them (have more possums than we do sheep!) so shipping one off to the UK was the best thing we could have done.  Also v funny as Possum is our pet name for each other.  DH enjoyed the story too.  Can you imagine the smell it must have made while eating all those onions?!!!!!!

Erica - this is outrageous and totally unasseptible (as supernanny would say).  I suggest what Jess suggested (try saying that with a mouth full of crisps!!).  You need some answers and deserve better.  No one should be kept in limbo like this and you need to know.  Ugh ugh ugh.  Don't let them away with it hunny!    Good w'end with DF??  Good to hear that you've got so much sorted of late too.  It's great to hear that things have bought you closer even though it didn't feel like that to begin with.  Time has a way of sorting things out - thankgoodness!

Jodi - how are  you loves?  Coping ok with the imminent arrival of the twins?  Can only imagine how hard that must be... Keeping positive though for that lovely safe embie, growing cell by cell every day!!  Mwah.

 Shazia hunny!  Great to hear from you and your great news!!  Loves to you all and big ones to Caroline too!

Linds - what's news?  All ok??  Thinking positive things for you!!

Rain, rain and more rain here...  Winter is here I think altho not freezing cold and no where near as dark as England winters.... it's stays light until well after 5pm.  My poor parents were almost evacuated from their home last week. Fortunately the river subsided before they needed to but my Dad had two horses stranded and as he was not aware of how fast the water was rising they would have met a nasty end had it not been for a complete stranger donning a wetsuit and swimming in chest deep water to save them.  Restores your faith in human nature really.  Meanwhile back at Hollyland - Holly has a admirer at the school she is working at    no - he's not 15 with a teenage crush... if only!  I'm trying desperately to flash my weddingn ring about... gonna have to be less sublte.  It's v embarrassing - as others have even noticed and I swear I have done NOTHING to encourage it....    DH suggests a bucket of cold water!

DH and I have decided to leave off starting until July... yep it's the best thing really.  Will give us more time to work with herbalist.  I developed a nasty rash all over so hadn't been able to take all the things I was supposed to be taking for the past few weeks.  Now that it is clear again we are on track and having the extra time will be beneificial I think.  Also FSH went down to 11 and this month is now down to 10 - yipeeee!  Be good to get it back down to 8!

Well - better get off to bed again.  Will check in tomoz.

Love you all!
H  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Holly-flippin heck its all happening. Great that someone saved the horses !! Admirer eh?  you little devil  your gone five mins and your already breaking hearts   enjoy your winter  

Struthie- aaarrrrggghhh your naughty !!! Glad it passed the mot though  hope your ok!!

Murtle-great jod on finishing the assingments  you should have a much deserved glass  bottle of wine 

Hope everyone else is ok,its quiet on here lately 

Right off to eat my salad

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I have one chilling in the fridge - now AF is in full force I can indulge. Would like some nice choccie to go with it but have been very naughty lately and got told off at WW last week


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi All!
You perhaps might remember me from last year ?. I haven't posted in a long while but I have been logging in and trying to keep up to date.

Briefly:
Lily - I am so sorry about your sister, life can be so cruel. It's great that she has such a supportive family that she can confide in and rely on.
Kelly - I am really sorry to hear about your BFN. I don't think that there is anything anyone can say to make the result any easier. 
Jodi - good luck on the dreaded 2ww! Fingers crossed for a positive result.
Murtle, Struthie and Holly - a big hello to you all.

I was due to start IVF in March but cancelled it as my sister was very ill with cancer. She unfortunately passed away 5 weeks ago and I am having to make some decisions about my treatment as I'm scheduled to start again this month (which I am yet again going to cancel!). I am thinking of starting in June but to be honest I'm absolutely dreading it. I don't mind the down reg. or the injections in fact, it's the egg collection that has me sick to my stomach. Because of the position of my ovaries my last one was very painful (akin to butchery in fact) and I can't imagine walking into theater again knowing what's ahead of me. I am such a coward!!!!! I feel guilty even typing this as I know how hard some people have struggled for the chance of an IVF cycle.
Has anyone had a bad experience with an ec only to have a painless one the next time around using the sedation method? Can anyone put my mind at ease
Sorry for my ramblings............
Eire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Just found this post on the twins thread from CathyA's hubbie -

*Just to let you all know that I took Catherine to hospital this afternoon with what we hope were (and still may be) only constipation pains.

However, it appears that her waters may have broken Sunday last. The doctors cannot find any infection but have kept her in overnight for observation and she will have a further scan first thing to check things out. Babies appear to be fine (10 days on) and we are praying they remain so for at least a few more weeks.

I'll post more news when I have it

DH (Nigel)*

Cathy - thinking of you, hope all is ok with the little ones


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Eire - welcome back I remember you!
I'm so sorry to hear about your sister thats awful news.

I would say give yourself time and maybe talk to your consultant,I had sedation at both of my e/c but remember nothing at all.
Good luck when you do start   

Moomin - thank you for posting that,I hope Cathy is ok xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome back Eire,

I am so sorry to hear about your sister. So very sad. Bigs hugs to you and your family  

I would have a chat with your consultanat regarding ec. It is possibble to have GA rather than sedation or thay may give you stronger pain relief witht he sedation. I can highly recommend fentanyl!

Struthie -   &   to you on this sad day.

Moomin - thanks for letting us know about Cathy. I do hope her and the twinnies are ok.

I drank too much wine last night, didn't take my painkillers for af and as a consequent feel like my stomach is falling out today. I seem to be walking around like a hunchback as it is too painful to straighten up. Probably best if just go back to bed with my hot water bottle.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Eire-I remember you hunny.I am so very sorry to hear about your sister,I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now but I just want to let you know I am thinking of you   

Moomin-thanks for the news on Cathy 

Murtle-you can blame me cos I told you to have the wine 

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for your good wishes, they're very much appreciated.
Murtle I hope you've gone back to bed with the hot water bottle, along with painkillers and motillium. AF and a hangover ouch!!!!
Unfortunately I do not have the option of GA, believe u me I'd jump at the chance!!!! I'll speak with my consultant again before I start. Thanks for the advice.

Have a good afternoon!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been so crap at keeping up with you all lately.
I must do better  

I hope you are all OK. I am off to catch up now........


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - How are you doing hunny?   It must be so very hard to see someone you love so much going through such an horrendous ordeal. Lots of   to your sister, I can't even begin to imagine what she is going through but just hope that with the love & support of those around her she finds the strength to get through this awful time. Have they got any closer to finding the   
Murtle -   assignments complete, well done you. Hope you get the revision started soon. Sorry   is giving you such a hard time, maybe you need a few more glasses of wine for medicinal purposes obviously!! Sausage is back on the menu.................phew, seemed like a long veggie period   
Kelly -   sorting out your finances it all sounds really   Good to see you posting again & I hope you get to stop the speedway track.
Holly - Thank goodness for the lovely stranger who saved the horses   what a love & yes it does restore your faith in human nature. An admirer eh?   If he looks like Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp pass him over! Hope your rash is better &   on your FSH. July seems like a good time to start tx, you'll know when you're ready & we could be passing that baton again   
Jodi - Oooohhhhhh big (.)(.) isn't that a good sign   Sending you bucket loads of               for Saturday sweetheart.
Eire - So very sorry to hear about your sister, I really don't know what to say so I'll just send you lots of    A situation I can't even begin to imagine   Give yourself time you've been through so much. As for tx, I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm going to do IVF again in the next few months & can quite happily do the injections, scans, all poking & prodding but totally dread ec as I found it so painful   I was knocked out but was in agony & couldn't walk properly for a few days. My cons said it might have been because they collected 16 eggs but I'm sure I've heard of people producing more so I'm not sure that's the case. Whatever the reason, I know that despite my concerns I'll do it all again   Wishing you lots of luck for your next tx & a much easier time of it.

  to Moomin, Doods, Sarah, Shazia, Hopeful, Struthie, Candy & everyone else. Have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Meant to say..............................still no results for me
               

DF is really angry now     his patience has totally run out. As well as the worry that the infected area might not have all gone we "lost" our free IVF attempt in March because I was under Colposcopy & now we've been told that as it's a new financial year we will have to wait months until the new funding comes into action. Add to that the worry that I might have to have more tx & that in the 8 weeks I've been waiting for my results things could have moved on further. I was told I'd have my results in 4 weeks so that time has now been doubled   

So basically we are going to the hospital tomorrow morning & are going to have a right go     We are NOT leaving until.....
1. I've got my results.
2. I've been told how to put in an official complaint.
3. I've been seen by someone in authority who wants to  so much that it makes me feel sick   

Will keep you posted.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Have replied on the friends thread hunny  

Big hello to all

Off to the bank to talk about ££££ or lack of it 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

at the bank Kelly.
Hope it's all   news & shows you a way forward.

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Well, no good news from me I'm afraid.
Didn't even make it to testing day.  AF started in full force yesterday, worse than usual by quite a bit.  A bit unusual, but decided I can't use progesterone pessaries while this is happening, so stopped them.

Don't know how I fell at the moment, kind of numb.  Same with DH.  Neither of us are really surprised.

Anyway, MIL and BIL's have arrived from Melbourne for her to have her 3rd back operation today.  So, everyone is totally absorbed with what's going on with her.  No time for us at the moment.  I'll have to think about it in about 6 weeks time after she moves out of our house and goes back to Melbourne.

Really glad to hear that hopefully Cathy and her twins are OK.

Will post again when I have a chance.
Thanks all so much for all your wishes.  Unfortunately it doesn't look like we're going to get there.  Will think about the future at a  later date.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jodie I am so sorry,I really don't know what to say


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jodi,

I am so sorry hunny,I know its so hard right now but look after yourself,thinking of you loads  

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie as I'm back from my hols but haven't really had time to catch up with everything.

Jodi and Kelly just wnated to say I'm so sorry and send you a big   . 

Also to Lilly   so sorry about your sister and glad that she has you for support.

   and   to anyone else who needs them.

Will catch up soon.

Have a great time at the meet - wish I could be there   .

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi
I'm so sorry sweetheart I really don't know what to say.
  
Lots of love to you & DH, take care & keep the communication going, it's so hard to do but so very important. Of course you feel numb & hurt & it will take you time to get your head around everything. Make sure you take all the time you need & I hope that you start to feel   again soon & can find a way forward.

Lots of love.

Erica


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Jodi - so sorry to hear your news. Are u sure it's your AF?

Erika give them hell at the hospital. I can't imagine how stressful it must be having to deal with all that red tape! Thanks for the advice though .......I have to say not being able to walk afterwards made me cross my legs instantly while reading it! ouch!!! The things we put our bodies through 

To everyone else, a quick "hi" It's the first day in a week that it's not raining here so I'm going to leave work and enjoy what's left of the good weather today.

Have a great weekend


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jodi sweetheart was so sorry to read your news. Hope you find some time for yourselves.

Sending you lots of love honey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks very much everyone.

Definite   as clinic made me come in for a blood test yesterday.  
Felt like a real goose because I burst into tears in the clinic.  They were a bit surprised as they said it really isn't like me, but there you go. 

Back soon.  MIL had her operation yesterday, so all my DH's attention is on that at the moment.  He's great though, he's really trying to be there for me, but it's pretty hard with his brothers staying.  What a mess!

Anyway, will think about it again in 6 weeks after my MIL finally leaves. That is, I'll think about what comes next, not start again in 6 weeks.

Thanks again for all your support, I really appreciate it.

Jodi 

P.S. I just wanted to say that I'm a bit shocked by that 63 y.o. lady having a baby. How does she manage it?


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodie - I am so sorry to read your news  

ERIKA - what a carry on you have had. I hope it is all sorted soon  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Jodi - so sorry to read your news   Thinking of you.

Erica - hope your hospital gets their act together   Terrible what they have put you through. Good luck   

Lilly - so sorry to hear what your sister has gone through   Hope you and your family can help her get through this   Thinking of you.

Shazia, Moomin, Doods - hope you are all OK  

Hello &   to everyone else 

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Fab Ones!

How are you Jodi? Glad you got my pm.  It's just not fair and you have your MIL to cope with for two months too... ugh, could it get any worse?  Big    Always here...

Eire - you have had such a terrible time.  I wondered how you were getting on.  It's not nice to be so dreading something that you have to go through to get the end result is it.  I really sympathise with you.  None of it is easy but when you have to cope with physical pain on top of it, it makes you even more reluctant.  I wish there was something I could suggest to help but I'm sorry I don't have any answers.  Hoping that this round will be less painful for you and the outcome will be worth all of it (cuddle)

How is everyone bearing up Lilly?  Any word on getting closer to the b*st*rd who did it?  Thinking of you all.

Hope you are feeling rested Doods and had a great time away!!

Erica - have replied on the other thread sweets!!

Hi Murtle - hope nasty witchy poo pains are well gone now and you're back to fighting fit again.  All ok in  your world hunny?

Nothing to report here - just catching up with you all and hoping we all have good news to celebrate going forward.  

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Holly C – We are plodding on. My sister has said to the police that she will not press charges so they have stopped all inquiries.
She will not go ahead with any charges because of the ordeal she would go through at court, having details in the local press and the fact that there was a guy from my area at court a few weeks ago charged with two separate rapes on two women and he pleaded guilty and got off with a telling off. I can see her point in not wanting to subject herself to further trauma just for the bloke to get away with it but it is just not right.

I hope you are all enjoying a nice relaxing Sunday


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PICS ARE IN THE GALLERY


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

I hope all those who went to the meet had a great time. I am sorry I couldn't be there but I was busy giving my DH some   for our anniversary.

Jodi – I am so very sorry to hear your news. I’m not sure I could cope with in-laws at a time like this. Try to find time for just you and DH. Try and put yourselves first whenever you can. Make sure his brothers all pull their weight and don’t leave everything for you to do. It seems so unfair to have to deal with them all at the moment.  

Holly – my exam is this Saturday. It’s for a post grad diploma. I did my degree 15 years ago and settling down to study is soooo hard after such a break. My revision skills need fine tuning – I read 1 page then fall asleep or find something far more interesting to do!    I hope your poor parents have recovered from all that excitement. And get you with your young admirer – good for the ego! Fab news on the FSH. Lets hope its 8 by July.   

Kelly – how’s your head after the weekend?  

Erica – Good on you for going to the hossie. I am so proud of you for standing your ground  Fab that the results were all clear. Shame on them for putting you through all that anxiety. Lets hope they do something about it so nobody else suffers like you.

Struthie – Not long to go now. 

Eire – If you can’t have GA definitely ask about better pain relief. Glad the rain finally stopped.  

Lilly – How are you doing sweetie? Such a tough decision for your sister to make but I understand her reasons. Big hugs to you all. 

Af has finally left. This was the worse one for a long long time. Has left me feeling quite washed out so I have started taking some iron tablets again. Hopefully I shall have a bit more energy soon.

I'm off for a quick peek at the gallery before I snuggle up to DH and fall asleep in front of a DVD.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello

Lilly - I don't want to believe that terrible news.  It's horrible that this is the way the justice system works.  I'm so sad for your sister.  How can someone do something so cruel, inflict so much pain and hurt on not only your sister but everyone around her and not be charged.  I'm so very sorry that you are all going through this.  I so hope something incredibly nasty happens to him - he deserves everything he possibly gets.  

Murtle - sounds like a v good plan taking the iron tabs.  Awful old witch    Thank goodness it's over before this Saturday!  Good luck with the exam sweets - I'm sure you'll whizz thru!  I agree - studying takes a bit of getting your head around again doesn't it!  Whatcha doin your post grad in then?  Feel free to tell me I'm a nosy cow!

Jodi - sending you loads of special love hun.

Great to hear the meeters had a fab time!  Very sad to have missed it   but you all looked just as gorgeous as ever!

H xxxxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello friends

update from me:
i had last scan this morning. ec on wednesday.  have 22 folies worth mentioning and i've been quite worried about over stimming again but so far i'm ok. so pleased that after the pregnl tonight we'll have finished all the injecting!

i'm trying to focus on orange spots but keep getting side tracked by nightmares of getting ohss again.  

good luck to everyone..


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Linds - was just thinking of you in Sainsburys!

Get you Queen of the follies  

I know i'm teaching you to suck eggs but drink plenty of water or isotonic drinks.

Best of luck for ec Wednesday. Will be thinking of you tonight doing that nasty jab (brings tears to my eyes just thinking of it).      

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,

Linds-fab news on the follies hun,loads of luck for e/c      

Murtle-my heads fine now hunny,didnt quite realise how much I had drank til I looked at the photo  hope your ok sweetie??

Jess-loads of luck for e/c tomorrow 

Holly-loved the spakly shoes story,when ever I see some like that I think of you 

Lily-I can totally understand why your sister doesnt want to press charges,it wouldnt be so bad going through all the trauma if atleast you knew there would be a decent punishment at the end.Hope your ok sweetie,great job on the weight loss by the way,whats your secret  

Sarah-how are you hun??

Jodi- big  

Big hello's to erica,shazia,doods,moomin,starr,eire and anyone else I have missed 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oooh Jess

I didn't know you were cycling at the mo - must have missed that post.

Heaps of luck for ec tomorrow    

Kelly - I'm fine. Having a quick break from the books. Seems like you have a lot on your plate at the moment. I hope all goes well for you in your quest for a job, car mortgage etc. I think it's about time you had some good fortune.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Murtle,

I think its about time we all had some good luck eh??

            

I am just trying to write a list of questions for my review appointment tomorrow,gone a bit brain dead 

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Query the downregging stage. If I remeber right you had to downreg for ages. Ask them what went wrong there and whether that had any implications on the rest of the cycle.

Ask about:
your egg quality 
the thickness of the outer 'shell'. 
sperm quality
their ability to penetrate egg - would icsi help next time.
Increase doses of drugs next time to produce more eggs, esp. if sharing again.
ET procedure - did it go to plan (my first one was a disaster)
Anything you can do differently next time, esp diet wise


Good luck!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Murtle,

Thanks hunny,your a gem   Think I am gonna be there for ages with all these questions now 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Just want to wish you the best of luck for your appointment today.  Will be thinking of you and hope it goes well.  Look forward to hearing from you when you get back.

Take care 

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Big dittos to those words for Kel Moomin! Fab questions there from Murtle - might have to jot them down too. It always helps to get some answers. See what steps they suggest for next time etc etc 

 Moomin!

Linds - good luck hunny! Really hope everything goes smoothly this time. Wonderful to have so many beauties!!       and no nasty OHS   

A bit early but here's a ew home this way >>> 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57230.msg764565.html#msg764565

H xxxxxxxx


----------

